# Morocco Touring



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

Can anyone recommend any wild camping on the coast here. we are at Casablanca at the moment and we are travelling towards Agadir. Unfortunatly we do not have sat nav. thanks ann


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

El Beddouza, just north of Safi, great little spot.

N32.54699 W9.27887










Pete


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

now that's what we came for thanks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

It should be easy to find without a sat nav.

From El Jadida follow the 301 coast road south, go past Oualida and El Beddouza Beach, keep following the road until it bears left around the headland, you will see a sharp right turn (possibly signposted Meddouza?) follow this road down to the beach where you will see the spot we used. You can also carry on down to the small roundabout at the end where there are a few other places to park at the edge the roundabout itself.

Its like a small holiday home settlement and the locals also picnic and fish from the beach at weekends but at this time of year you should have the place to yourselves.

Pete


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

we will go and look, we are at El Jadida nr the ibis hotel tonite thankyou again anna


----------

